# Used CDs online



## theclassicalguy

I was wondering if anyone knows of a really great used classical CD store online? Most of the ones I have found have terrible selections. (Is it just me or is it a lot harder to find used CDs than it is used books?) If there is another thread that covers this, let me know but otherwise please post your responses so we can have them here in one place.

Thanks!


----------



## robert

Amazon.com

Robert


----------



## drth15

*Used Cd*

Yes, Amazon is a great marketplace. They also control shipping costs much better than Ebay. I have found great values-but also many discs offered at ridiculously high prices.


----------



## JSK

If you are interested in cutouts/discounted new CDs too check out the Berkshire Record Outlet. Although it doesn't have the selection of Amazon, it has a large selection and many good deals on overstocks, some of which are discontinued or not easily available in the US. The shipping is such though that you have to order a few CDs at a time for it to be worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Grosse Fugue

JSK said:


> If you are interested in cutouts/discounted new CDs too check out the Berkshire Record Outlet. Although it doesn't have the selection of Amazon, it has a large selection and many good deals on overstocks, some of which are discontinued or not easily available in the US. The shipping is such though that you have to order a few CDs at a time for it to be worth it in my opinion.


That just gives ou an excuse to buy more music


----------



## robert

JSK said:


> If you are interested in cutouts/discounted new CDs too check out the Berkshire Record Outlet. Although it doesn't have the selection of Amazon, it has a large selection and many good deals on overstocks, some of which are discontinued or not easily available in the US. The shipping is such though that you have to order a few CDs at a time for it to be worth it in my opinion.


I love Berkshire, been buying from them for years...yes indeed they have some great buys. But they do not sell used discs.....

Robert


----------



## theclassicalguy

drth15-I have had the same problem with Amazon. There is an opera I want to buy very badly but everyone thinks that $120 is a reasonable price for a three disc opera. I just feel like there has to be someone out there willing to sell it for less than half the amazon price. Trouble is, I can't find them!


----------



## World Violist

If you can't find it on Amazon.com for a reasonable price and you're willing to go regular full price, Arkivmusic.com is really good for out-of-print CDs. Plus, they have sales that can drop items to about 2/3 price.


----------



## Vaneyes

Amazon Marketplace for used or new. Berkshire Record Outlet for close-outs. 

Regarding Arkiv Music out-of-prints, their copies are with CDRs.


----------



## just Jeff

Arkiv Music has no used product which is going to be the best value. And who wants to pay for CD-Rs? I guess some will if forced.


----------



## Krummhorn

Not an online source, but if your region has thrift shops, they might be another place to check. Family members of a deceased classical music lover usually just donate these items to various agencies, like a thrift shop, which sell them for a couple dollars.


----------



## Ukko

*Gemm?*

Have you looked at Gemm.com? I find the site a little awkward to navigate, but it's as 'safe to buy' as Amazon, and some of the more esoteric CDs are more apt to be offered there than at Amazon (which poses some problems in that area for 'Marketplace Sellers'.


----------



## Head_case

GEMM is very variable. Some 'retailers' just list stock which they don't actually have the physical copies of, and only order from music companies when an order comes in. It's very confusing, if not deceptive. 

There are some great sellers on GEMM, but just like Amazon - type in the seller's name on Google, and see if you can get a link directly to their website. They often sell cheaper due to fewer overheads. For instance - Amazon were selling one CD I wanted for £12.49+ postage (£1.24). The same seller, was selling it for £11.99+£1.00 postage. Not much of a difference, but big enough if you spend most of your monthly wage devouring new music.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just discovered this place. Haven't tried to purchase from them, but could have saved $9 on my Sawallisch Wagner Ring if I had known about them a couple weeks ago.

http://classicalmusicselloff.weebly.com/

Though for their claim that all is being sold from their private collection seems fishy considering the elaborate web site design. Must have been a HUGE collection. Why are they selling it off?

If anyone buys from them, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Just discovered this place. Haven't tried to purchase from them, but could have saved $9 on my Sawallisch Wagner Ring if I had known about them a couple weeks ago.
> 
> http://classicalmusicselloff.weebly.com/
> 
> Though for their claim that all is being sold from their private collection seems fishy considering the elaborate web site design. Must have been a HUGE collection. Why are they selling it off?
> 
> If anyone buys from them, let us know how it goes.


Never heard from them look very interesting, although shipping from Greece put me off a bit.


----------



## Guest

Discogs.com is good, too.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Discogs.com is good, too.


A quick look taken, seems very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just found this site:

http://www.usaudiomart.com/classifieds/software/cd/


----------



## Vaneyes

Nothing's changed. *Amazon Marketplace *for variable used, and *Berkshire Record Outlet* for close-outs.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Just found this site:
> 
> http://www.usaudiomart.com/classifieds/software/cd/


I am still searching on this site.


----------

